# So I built one of these...



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Took me about an hour to run to the builder's supply stuff an 8' stud and an 8' pressure treated 4x4 in the FJ and run home and throw this together. I even took the time to drill pilot holes and screw everything together with 3" grabbers.

After 5-10 minutes of popping on and off ollieing and popping on/180'ing off I think I'm going to die. My calves and feet are burning and I'm sucking wind like an old man...

The legs and my shitty cardio I understand. But the burning feet concern me. It was along the outside edge of my arch. I'm thinking this is caused my a lack of support from the insole? I don't want to be on the mountain for 30 minutes and have my feet hurting so bad I wanna bail. Guess it's time for new insoles? Anything good off the shelf? Am I overreacting? Should I find a place that does custom insoles? I've heard of local shops doing heat forming of insoles. Not sure if either of my 2 locals in Terrace do or not. Should I go see an podiatrist? Not sure if I wanna shell out the dough for custom orthotics and in Canada (especially remote Northern BC) that could take forever. The season could be half over before I ever got in.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can so relate, I got winded fast when I 1st started on this.

Don't forget as well your popping and slamming all your weight on to that beam. When you are riding the forces you will be applying are different and may not cause this type of pain in a real world situation.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

put your forward lean to 0 and tell me if that makes a difference.

good off the shelf insoles are a great idea. Sole, Superfeet, Remind, Shredsoles are all used by people on here. i like Sole.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll try taking the forward lean out and pick up some insoles. I've been searching the forum to find the best option.

Which Soles to you have?

Anybody else care to comment on off the shelf insoles?

Thanks!



ShredLife said:


> put your forward lean to 0 and tell me if that makes a difference.
> 
> good off the shelf insoles are a great idea. Sole, Superfeet, Remind, Shredsoles are all used by people on here. i like Sole.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


>


I don't get it  What does it do?


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I'll try taking the forward lean out and pick up some insoles. I've been searching the forum to find the best option.
> 
> Which Soles to you have?
> 
> ...


If you read the post you quoted you would see he has Sole. I have Superfeet and have no complaints, they do what they are supposed to. I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I meant which type of Soles. There are several...



Tech420 said:


> If you read the post you quoted you would see he has Sole. I have Superfeet and have no complaints, they do what they are supposed to. I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> If you read the post you quoted you would see he has Sole. I have Superfeet and have no complaints, they do what they are supposed to. I have nothing to compare them to.


If you could comprehend the words you are reading,:dunno: you would know he's asking which model of the Sole brand he was asking about.:cheeky4:

TT


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Just for popping on and off, practicing balance, etc... Basically for those who want an excuse to strap in with no snow. 



atr3yu said:


> I don't get it  What does it do?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had the green Superfeet & thought they were awesome.

TT


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, what TT said... 



timmytard said:


> If you could comprehend the words you are reading,:dunno: you would know he's asking which model of the Sole brand he was asking about.:cheeky4:
> 
> TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Told you it was good exercise. 

As far as your feet, I get foot pain the first couple of times riding. I think the muscles in your feet get used in ways they aren't used to, just like calves and the rest. For me it goes away after a time or two. YMMV.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I wondered if it wasn't just cuz I'm not used to the particular motions and muscles used. Maybe I'll play around a few more times before I change anything.

Thanks!



Donutz said:


> Told you it was good exercise.
> 
> As far as your feet, I get foot pain the first couple of times riding. I think the muscles in your feet get used in ways they aren't used to, just like calves and the rest. For me it goes away after a time or two. YMMV.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i use the Sole Ed Viesturs


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was going to buy superfeet, and the guy at the shop was showing them compared to my stock 32 insoles, couldn't tell the difference. He told me to save my money. I did, was happy.

Now fast forward, got me some Remind Medics about 3 weeks ago and they are awesome, will be riding on them in about 2 weeks. I work on my feet and they have really helped alot, correct my pronation, support underneath, etc.

There is a significant difference in the quality between these insoles and superfeet, but there is not a significant price difference.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I was going to buy superfeet, and the guy at the shop was showing them compared to my stock 32 insoles, couldn't tell the difference. He told me to save my money. I did, was happy.
> 
> Now fast forward, got me some Remind Medics about 3 weeks ago and they are awesome, will be riding on them in about 2 weeks. I work on my feet and they have really helped alot, correct my pronation, support underneath, etc.
> 
> There is a significant difference in the quality between these insoles and superfeet, but there is not a significant price difference.


I've only ever tried the Superfeet so I can't compare them to any other.

Which ones did you look @? The green ones I had, had a solid plastic heel that went to just before the ball of your foot. 
The whole arch was supported by rigid plastic underneath the foam.

I've never pulled out the insole on a 32 boot, but they don't have a hard plastic in them do they?

If they do, then ya they must be pretty good?

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I was going to buy superfeet, and the guy at the shop was showing them compared to my stock 32 insoles, couldn't tell the difference. He told me to save my money. I did, was happy.
> 
> Now fast forward, got me some Remind Medics about 3 weeks ago and they are awesome, will be riding on them in about 2 weeks. I work on my feet and they have really helped alot, correct my pronation, support underneath, etc.
> 
> There is a significant difference in the quality between these insoles and superfeet, but there is not a significant price difference.


I've only ever tried the Superfeet so I can't compare them to any other.

Which ones did you look @? The green ones I had, had a solid plastic heel that went to just before the ball of your foot. 
The whole arch was supported by rigid plastic underneath the foam.

I've never pulled out the insole on a 32 boot, but they don't have a hard plastic in them do they?

If they do, then ya they must be pretty good?

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I've only ever tried the Superfeet so I can't compare them to any other.
> 
> Which ones did you look @? The green ones I had, had a solid plastic heel that went to just before the ball of your foot.
> The whole arch was supported by rigid plastic underneath the foam.
> ...


well 32 has different insoles depending on the level of boot. They didn't look bad compared to superfeet, but compared to these reminds they look like cardboard heeh. They got some heel gel n stuff. Maybe I didn't see the green, anywho....i dunno, browzing Reminds website...they sell themselves to me...happy with em.

I was real hesitant to ever pull the trigger on insoles cuz I thought $30-60 would be a waste if I didn't get full customs.

Its like the whole bluebird crew, the J-hole vibe, I dunno I'm drinkin' the kool-aid.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Just pulled the insert out of my Salomon's. They retail for $275 and the insole looks pretty serious. Has plastic arch support, heel cup with form all the way through and contour and impact support under the ball too. They should be good to go. I think I just wasn't used to using my feet like that.



snowklinger said:


> I was going to buy superfeet, and the guy at the shop was showing them compared to my stock 32 insoles, couldn't tell the difference. He told me to save my money. I did, was happy.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I have the green superfeet in my Ride's and there dope, they will help you fit into smaller boots too. My shop was out of the 9.5's i wanted so the guy told me to try the 9's with the superfeet and they worked


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Also, OldDOg, I really put the work to all the little muscles in my feet when I ride. I find that consistently riding makes a huge difference in my comfort level. These Reminds are SOOO plush tho...I'll report back as soon as I can go WROD'ing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> i use the Sole Ed Viesturs


What I use in 32 focus boas...great for my high arches and really beyond comparison to the 32 insoles or the superfeet.

so back on topic...is that thing used to practice ollies, 50/50, rails/boxes and little 180's?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> so back on topic...is that thing used to practice ollies, 50/50, rails/boxes and little 180's?


Yeah, obviously you can't slide but static exercises are good. It gives you a feel for jumping with the board on, teaches you to land slightly on-edge instead of flat so you don't just slide off (I did some pratfalls the first couple of times) and teaches balance. I've done 180s on and off, hopping back and forth from nollie to ollie, stuff like that.

The workout is very much like pliometrics too. Very explosive movements. I got out of breath really quickly at first, but you get better at it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I''d post my videos but they are a little embarrassing


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

slyder said:


> I''d post my videos but they are a little embarrassing


Lol POST 'EMMMM!!!! I'd love to see somebody in action on one of these things.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Lol POST 'EMMMM!!!! I'd love to see somebody in action on one of these things.


Agreed, I can decide if I want to make one. Though I have a hard time with the thought of my board on anything but snow.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> Agreed, I can decide if I want to make one. Though I have a hard time with the thought of my board on anything but snow.


Yup same here though I've been considering having a co-worker weld up a pretty standard 8-10 ft shotgun rail too. But this thing would be cheaper and easier to move and I'd fix some polycarbonate to the top so it would double as a semi-legit box.

With where I'm at and my schedule I get 20 days on the hill if I'm lucky. So the last couple of years I've used an RC30 (think small skid steer w/ rubber tracks) and pushed all the snow the plow truck pushes off my long ass driveway into a kicker and landing. Then my friends and I pull each other into it with an ATV pretty much whenever. I'd set the rail/box thing next to the jump so we'd have a jib option.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

It's basically this, only outside (and a little less graceful in my case).

Snowboarding Rail Practice 3 (Canon T2i 1080p Test) - YouTube



Frozen said:


> Lol POST 'EMMMM!!!! I'd love to see somebody in action on one of these things.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

So far as I can tell it hasn't hurt my base at all. Although my edges are starting to shred the corners off the 4x4. 

I don't think it's anything a tune/hot wax won't fix if it does scratch my base a little or dull my edges.



atr3yu said:


> Agreed, I can decide if I want to make one. Though I have a hard time with the thought of my board on anything but snow.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

It's also good for learning how to fall.  It's easy to see how you can break a wrist or hyper-extend an elbow trying to catch yourself. You just have to make fists and roll with it like you would on the hill I guess. I tweaked my elbow pretty good this morning to re-enforce that lesson... 



Donutz said:


> Yeah, obviously you can't slide but static exercises are good. It gives you a feel for jumping with the board on, teaches you to land slightly on-edge instead of flat so you don't just slide off (I did some pratfalls the first couple of times) and teaches balance. I've done 180s on and off, hopping back and forth from nollie to ollie, stuff like that.
> 
> The workout is very much like pliometrics too. Very explosive movements. I got out of breath really quickly at first, but you get better at it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*OK no LAUGHING !!!!!*



This was late summer 2011


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

IMO you should try widening your stance, centering it on the board... its not like you're hitting up a bunch of POW out there.

a wider stance gets you into more of an athletic position


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> IMO you should try widening your stance, centering it on the board... its not like you're hitting up a bunch of POW out there.
> 
> a wider stance gets you into more of an athletic position


Sorry, I was using my kids spare board that is way to small for me. This wasn't my normal riding board. Plus just starting I thought a smaller board would help me get comfortable doing the exercise before moving to my board. Also I was wearing tennis shoes just slapped into the bindings.
Good points though sorry for the confusion


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I''d post my videos but they are a little embarrassing


Come on, man up. 

Who gives a shit what anybody else thinks, I definitely don't.

It's good for a laugh, it ain't going hurt. 

We'll be gentle with ya.

TT

See that wasn't so bad now was it?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

slyder said:


> *OK no LAUGHING !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> This was late summer 2011


Greatly appreciated actually! I am thinking this may not be a bad idea for the off season next year. Will have to pick up a POS board for it though. Thx for sharing!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice! 

I've been working less on the jibbing/pressing stuff and more on balance. So I just jump on 50/50 then 180 off bs/fs, etc... I've also tried ollieing while on and trying to land it and stay on. I haven't tried to 180 while on and land still on, but that may be a good idea too. I'll try jibbing and pressing after I actually learn to make it down a green... 

Oh who am I kidding, I'll be trying to press and nose block the next time I strap in. 



slyder said:


> *OK no LAUGHING !!!!!*
> 
> This was late summer 2011


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I was going to buy superfeet, and the guy at the shop was showing them compared to my stock 32 insoles, couldn't tell the difference. He told me to save my money. I did, was happy.
> 
> Now fast forward, got me some Remind Medics about 3 weeks ago and they are awesome, will be riding on them in about 2 weeks. I work on my feet and they have really helped alot, correct my pronation, support underneath, etc.
> 
> There is a significant difference in the quality between these insoles and superfeet, but there is not a significant price difference.


Thanks for that link, i was actually gonna start a thread about inserts, i think I'm going to order the remedy insoles. i have flat feet and need all the support i can get.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone tried this with pipe instead of a flat board?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

There are clips of them on youtube with pvc pipe on them.



bseracka said:


> Anyone tried this with pipe instead of a flat board?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I choose this as this is pretty close to the actual size of a rail. Trying to make it as realistic as possible so when I do hit the snow the feeling will be similar and the muscle memory and balance would be as close to actual as well.

I'm sure you could easily get a PVC pipe and give it a try.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I built one of these for free today, here's how. I took a 4 foot long 8" diameter log and threw it on the ground. Then I took some smaller logs and split them into 4 wedge shaped peices with an axe. Then I put the wedges under the ends of the 4 ft log on either side chocking it into place. Then I kicked it and jumped on it and it was solid so good to go.

If anyone, like myself, has been a skeptic as to whether this is A)a good way to gain confindence getting onto rails during your off season, or B)a fucking rediculously difficult workout, then you can put that shit to bed because this is both.

I'm in good shape and this shit had me panting and sitting down and my feet muscles (which I didn't even know feet had) were screaming and it was also pretty fucking fun.

So if you were on the fence about wanting to make one of these, as a former skeptic, I would recommend it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm moving to a house with a large open basement soon and making one of these practice rails is first priority.


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

I made a similar one bout 3 months ago. I used 2, 8ft 2x4's and 1 2x6 then wrapped it in astroturf. I rasie one end up on to a 2.5 foot stool ollie up on to it and practice nose presses sliding down it. I'll also put both ends up on the 2.5 foot boxes and practice ollieing up on to it different ways. Practicing sticking the landing and different methods of popping back off

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215059665177018.68153.100000189595349&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=547646008585047&set=a.215059665177018.68153.100000189595349&type=3&theater


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

DirtyD, your FB album that you linked to does not allow others to see it apparently. I would love to see your setup though, it sounds excellent.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> DirtyD, your FB album that you linked to does not allow others to see it apparently. I would love to see your setup though, it sounds excellent.


Me too, me too!


----------

